# Tandem on the Telluride Gondola



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone put their tandem on the gondola at Telluride?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

We haven't done Telluride (yet), but have at several other non-gondola lifts. One issue we have is that no one seems to know if it can be done until we try it...


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Trails4Two said:


> We haven't done Telluride (yet), but have at several other non-gondola lifts. One issue we have is that no one seems to know if it can be done until we try it...


Where have you been successful at?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Winter Park and Crested Butte in Colorado


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

oiy, this sport of ours if full of exciting first discoverer situations ... Can it be done? Here, hold my beer, let's see!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Crested Butte is on our circle tour for the summer. Nice to know that one works  thanks Trails!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Trails, If we only hit one, which would you suggest, Winter park or Crested Butte?


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

*tandem on the telluride gondola?*



ki5ka said:


> Anyone put their tandem on the gondola at Telluride?


so did you ever take the tandem on the telluride gondola? we are heading that way tomorrow.
thanks.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

We had no problem with the ECDM on the Telluride gondola. Just use the horizontal gondola bike racks instead of the vertical ones.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Telluride*

What ironic timing, a year old post and we just got back from Telluride minutes ago! YES we did put our ECDM on the gondola and it was easy with very accommodating folks running the gondola. I put some dense foam weatherstripping between our cables and hydraulic hoses to protect them from the rack. The riding was GRAND!  We did No Brainer and Village Trail and found them both easily doable. Took one spill in the rain, but no blood or injuries.

The altitude really kicked our butts, (there is NO oxygen in that air!), then there is the issue of what is considered a reasonable climb, we measure our climbs in hundreds, whereas these folks in the mountains think nothing of multi-thousand foot climbs,... at 10,000 ft... with absolutely NO oxygen in the air... lol

We have decided that all of our future rides will start with a ride to the top of the hill


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Too bad we missed you! What trails did you do?


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

It was a short day for us while driving back to Crested Butte from Durango. We rode the Prospect Trail and intended to link up withe Jurassic but got lost in the Mountain Village. We ended up high tailing it back to the truck to move it within the 2 hour limit for where we parked.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

easy to get lost there! Seems I have both times I;ve tried to find it  We had to ask twice to find it this last time (we did boomerang down to town). What did you ride in CB? We camped out at brush creek and rode Snodegrass. I think we shoudl have done Meander


----------

